# iPad as a portfolio?



## indeedies (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm just a fledgling photographer doing a few shoots every once in a while but I'm working my way up to the professional league.  As soon as I saw the iPad the other day on a tv commercial all I could think about was how I could upload images on it and show potential clients that I meet, clients during a proofing session, or other ways to showcase my work.

What do you professionals to do this as a living think?  Does anyone have a digital portfolio (besides a laptop) to show your work?

Thanks for your time and comments.


----------



## TylerF (Mar 28, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing. seems like it might be kind of cool. If I was with a photographer and they pulled out the ipad instead of a book, I would think it was prett neat


----------



## templatephotoshop (Mar 28, 2010)

I would use it to show people on the road, but NEVER try to do a sales or ordering appoitnment with one.  You need to PROJECT and to walk your clients through all the sizes, you will have a tough time trying to sell a suitable wall size portrait if what they first saw was the screen on the ipad.  But would be SUPER cool to have with you at networking events, take on the road (Depending on the kind of work you want to do.)  We're portrait photogs and have been doing projection for the last 4 years.  With a $1000 projector from best buy and Pro Select.  Sales have skyrocketed.  Good Luck!


----------



## rokclmb (Mar 29, 2010)

If I was going for the "cool factor", I'd pass on the ipad and go for a tablet laptop.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 29, 2010)

iPad would probably have a nice bit of wow factor (at least for a while, until they become old news) but I don't think that you can calibrate the display, which might be troublesome for something like photography.


----------



## cnutco (Mar 29, 2010)

rokclmb said:


> If I was going for the "cool factor", I'd pass on the ipad and go for a tablet laptop.




I would have to go with the tablet too.  If you are going to do it, why not do it with a computer.


----------



## KmH (Mar 29, 2010)

cnutco said:


> rokclmb said:
> 
> 
> > If I was going for the "cool factor", I'd pass on the ipad and go for a tablet laptop.
> ...


Because like Mike said calibration is still an issue.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 29, 2010)

Unless you are doing canvas prints, photography is still a paper media. Prints is what goes into frames.

By using a computer as a display for your port or your proofs, you are setting yourself up for disappointed customers.

I also agree with the calibration problem. And the wow factor. Today's new wow technology is tomorrow's old news.


----------



## Dominantly (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll get one just for that alone.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Mar 29, 2010)

If you already use Apple computers (and let's assume that you don't calibrate them since they're already pretty good...), would the colors be about the same on the iPad? 

Wouldn't this be better than showing proofs on a website that the client accesses on his/her own computer where there is no telling what quality screen they have?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 29, 2010)

ironsidephoto said:


> If you already use Apple computers (and let's assume that you don't calibrate them since they're already pretty good...), would the colors be about the same on the iPad?
> 
> Very good point! Needs to be seen.
> 
> ...



Anyway, it is never a very good idea to by a new product when it first comes out. Always better to let someone else deal with the original bugs and there are always some. Plus, the price could drop quite a bit after not too long. Remember the iPhone.


----------



## jubb (Mar 29, 2010)

It might be a good way to wow some of the trendier type people.  Might be a worthwhile business expense if you were wanting one anyways.


----------



## rallysman (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## jobyrose (Feb 21, 2011)

hey i feel ipad is best to showcase the pics to clients..before i was facing the problem of organizing d pics but now i am using Sort shots app.It is the best app for organizing pics as i can provide tags to the pics..with tthe help of this app, i can also play musical slide show which makes my clients quite happy.


----------



## ghache (Feb 21, 2011)

Its a pretty cool gadjet. its quick to move from picture to pictures. Calibration would be the only issue but my friend is keeping his portfolio work on the ipad just in case in needs to show the work to someone quickly.., As per him, Its pretty much calibrated since the picture he has on the ipad look incredibly close to the real thing. On the top of that, the highquality screen of the ipad totally makes your pictures pops. great tool for what it is. but for the price, i would buy a lens.


----------



## Ginu (Feb 21, 2011)

I can't say if its decent to present a portfolio on an iPad since the photos are supposed to be printed, but the iPad has a wow effect on people as it is quite new and not many use it. I would suggest using an iPad in a photo shoot just to give the client an idea what the photos look like as it is quite easy to download pictures directly from the camera into the iPad. It can also be used as a storage device if anything.

This is the accessory which makes this happen on the fly.


----------



## Nubbs (Feb 21, 2011)

I use my Ipad to show people some shot on the fly.  Say I am out at an event and somebody approaches me asking to see some work.  I was at a business meeting a couple weeks back and on a break I got top talking about photography with somebody and it was nice to have the Ipad handy to be able to show some pics quickly. I am also just an armature and I have not sold any work so that end of the business isn't really a factor for me.


----------



## Ginu (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the price will drop considerably as the other pads are way cheaper. I was reading a report where they were saying the price of the iPhone will drop again, guess they want to sell as many as possible instead of having people keep using the older models.


----------



## Cinka (Feb 22, 2011)

I like the idea for several reasons: 

1. Handy. Take it anywhere. 
2. In the long run, cheaper than printing out new books to showcase your latest work. You're always up to date. 
3. You can also take notes during a meeting with clients. 
4. Clients think it's cool - and it is. 
5. Color is awesome. 
6. 1st or second generation (this June??), it gets the job done. 
7. If you do expos, you can set up a slideshow, prop it up and let it play. 
8. Digital contracts - no paper, clients sign right then and there on the iPad. 

The cool factor won't wear off any time soon. You're not likely to be "outdated" in the next couple of years, so why not? I'm saving my pennies for one or hoping Santa Claus gets me one for my birthday. It's Santa that brings you birthday presents, right? :lmao:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 22, 2011)

KmH said:


> cnutco said:
> 
> 
> > Because like Mike said calibration is still an issue.
> ...


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 23, 2011)

There was a discussion about this the other night. And iPad is a great device for showing your photos if you happen to be out and just need to show some one some of your work, but if you're meeting a client, especially an AD, print will be a much better idea. The resolution on the iPad isn't spectacular for one thing and besides the fact that they're becoming common place enough now so that it doesn't have any real wow factor, it's not showing something an AD could see by you sending them photos or a link to on online portfolio. 

You're selling yourself and making an impression. I think a large photo book is a much better idea for a portfolio. That way, you can lay out the pages and show the person you're selling yourself too what you really have instead of your photos on that neat little gadget.


----------



## CCericola (Feb 23, 2011)

I use my iPad as a quick portfolio when I run into a prospect at events, socials etc... I also have pricing, contracts and releases all ready to e-mail to the client on the fly. Its small, light and the battery has never died on me. It has replaced my old organizer. I can do all this on my iPhone but I like the bigger screen. All that said, you can also do all this with a laptop, tablet pc, netbook, etc... It's all up to you. I do not show proofs or take orders using that. I send my clients a link to their private online ordering site or print proofs if they prefer.


----------

